# Sydney live bait grounds - good find



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I just wanted to share my discovery of a great poddy mullet LBG at Botany Bay. It is in between the two boat ramps which are themselves located in between the airport and the Patrick's Port Botany facility (Penrhyn Rd off Foreshore Rd).

I used one of those clear plastic traps at low tide today - within 5 minutes I had caught around 10 poddy mullet of varying size (10-17cm mostly - some were quite big - ie. easily the size of a Blue/WA pilchard). The pictures show an average size poddy that can be found at the spot.

I actually came upon this find by accident - I was there to pump yabbies (after reading they could be found there on a fishing map) and while looking for yabbie holes (which I never found) I saw all the baitfish running away from me as I walked along the shallows. A quick trip back to the car to swap the yabbie pump for the bait trap and I was into it.

By throwing some bread pieces into the shallows (less than 30cm from shore) I got the fish into a bit of a feeding frenzy while I rigged up the trap. I put a few bits of bread inside the trap, walked to the water and put the trap in just enough water to cover the top of the trap. I threw a few more bread pieces around the trap to get the fish to the right spot and within 30 seconds there was fish in the trap. Mostly I pulled the trap in after a single fish was inside because I saw one escape while I deliberately left the trap in to fill up with more fish.

I don't often fish in Botany but I will certainly be visiting this spot again to get my bait next time I am fishing in the area.

Does anyone have any advice for where I can find a similar spot in the Harbour (especially around middle harbour or North Head)?


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I have only been to Shark island (from vaucluse) and never into Rose Bay itself - where abouts are the flats (or will it be obvious once I get there)?


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

That does look like a good spot - I might give that one a try for livies this week and then head out on the yak from there.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I was thinking Thursday or Friday. I can do Wed but I don't finish work until 8am, so by the time I get to the water it would be getting well past the primo time (I normally like to be on the water at sunrise).

Are you up for a Thurs or Fri trip?


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Friday it is - perhaps a mention in the "fishing trips" section is warranted?

If we are looking at Rose Bay bait gathering - that would also be a convenient spot to launch - do you have local knowledge of a good spot near the flats to launch from?


----------

